# firsbuild little broblem



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

ok...iv almost finished my first build....but im having a little trouble with the os...everythime i try and install it just stays on the vista wallpaer....for a few mins...then the screen switches off and the fanstarts spinning faster


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Do you have the CPU cooler installed correctly? Proper amount of thermal paste?

Post your system specs. It will make it easier for people to help you.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

1 x Microsoft Optical Wheel Mouse USB/PS/2 - Black 
1 x Gecube HD 3870X2 1GB Dual GPU PCI-E Power Gamer Edition 
1 x Saitek Eclipse Keyboard - USB 
1 x Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver Thermal Compound Thermal paste 
1 x Samsung SM2032BW 20"TFT Monitor Widescreen 1680x1050 3000:1 300cd/m2 2ms VGA/DVI-D 
1 x LiteOn 20X SATA DVD±RW/RAM With Beige, Black & Silver Bezel + Nero - Retail 
1 x Corsair TX 750W PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail
1 x Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 Stepping
1 x Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium x64Bit 
1 x Antec Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan
1 x ASUS P5E AiLifestyle Series iX38 Socket 775 8 channel audio ATX Motherboard 
2 x OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 4-4-4-15 PLATINUM XTC
1 x Xilence Red Wing 120mm Quiet Fan - 3&4pin connection 
2 x Western Digital WD2500AAKS Caviar SE 250GB 7200RPM SATAII/300 16MB Cache - OEM 124733
1 x Logitech Black S120 2.0 Speakers (cheap)
1xthermalright 120 ultra - extreme 

emm ya im pretty sure the cooler has enough pase and is done correctly....i could repaste it and see


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, there's your problem...

It's Vista. 

But, seriously -- can you turn on your computer, go to the BIOS, and leave it there for as long as you want?  Or does the screen blank out just the same?


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Well, there's your problem...
> 
> It's Vista.



 lol


----------



## techbuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Your computer may be blue screening.

The monitor is switching off and your computer is restarting because you have it set to automatically restart on system failure. The increase in fan speed is probably the same noise you hear when you turn your computer on.

Hmmm...

Do an examination of your motherboard. Look for anything out of the ordinary...blown capacitors, burn spots...etc.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

if re greesed the cooler...im gonna test it out again...there are no burns or anything blown out on the mobo


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

it did it again


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

amother this ia that the computer disent beep when you turn it on  is there anything i havent pluged on or something


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 12, 2008)

Try one ram stick at a time in different channels for starters. I've had far too many bad OCZ sticks....I'd also try another videocard if you have one.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

ok...i will try...i only have 2 in at the moment...


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 12, 2008)

maybe try starting it up with a standard (non USB) keyboard as well, you never know


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

is the dram voltage set to 'auto' in the bios? TUngstenis on the right track try using only one stix and set the voltage to 2.0 in the bios ...see if it still hangs


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

@tu: il check it out
@flogg...it wont let me got to the bios..just goes through some numbers the goes to windoes setup


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 12, 2008)

tap the DEL key before the windows screen to access bios


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

oh thx..ok ..im in bios...how do i check temp...


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

the cpu is only 20c and mobo is 30...so it should be fine


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 12, 2008)

check ram voltage while in the bios - you may need to set it higher as per your ram


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

emm..well the installer is working now...not sure what happend...but im having trouble installing the os....it says the my hdd dosent meat the requirements...what could that be about


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone ..


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 12, 2008)

no idea there...try it again? or just continue? maybe format it as NTFS as opposed to fat32?


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

the default setting for the HDD is Enhanced and the next line [in bios] configure SATA as [IDE] is the default  your pration of 85Gb  is plenty for install ...how did you format the Hdd??


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

emm i just clicked format  hehe...anyway...its workin now  not sure what i did  thx alot you 2...and everyone else who helpd


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

gald to see your running But me thinks you'll be back looking for more  not to worry we'll all still be here


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

hehe...im back already...after installing vista the computer did what it used to do...screen turns off...while the whole computer is still on (tower)...and fan goes really fast...i tryed to turn it on again....but it did the same thing after a minuit


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

by the 'fan' you mean the CPU cooler..... if so looks like overheating...reboot to the bios go to the 'power' menu and check the 'hardwear monitor' leave it running and watch the temps.....while you in the bios go to pci pnp & change the Plug &play option to 'yes'


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

ok...i changed it to yes....emm...the temp is at 20-21 ....il tell you if it chages in a few min


----------



## Oliver (Feb 12, 2008)

*Default*



azazel said:


> hehe...im back already...after installing vista the computer did what it used to do...screen turns off...while the whole computer is still on (tower)...and fan goes really fast...i tryed to turn it on again....but it did the same thing after a minuit



I'd set everything to default...after a cold boot....in Bios, take 2 sticks of ram out to 2Gigs, delete any partitions on your hard drive (check it with Large Drive Tools -make a boot disk), plug in std keyboard and mouse.

Work your way up again...Partition if really neccessary (two physical disks or more is better)...Vista install, memory install, install all rest once system is stable.........ok I know its a pain but i do it everyday for customers nd its the onlyway to work out the problems


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

oh...and by the way...when i turn on the computer it dosent beep to show its ok...is there anything that i had to install to the mobo so that it can beep


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

Oliver said:


> I'd set everything to default...after a cold boot....in Bios, take 2 sticks of ram out to 2Gigs, delete any partitions on your hard drive (check it with Large Drive Tools -make a boot disk), plug in std keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Work your way up again...Partition if really neccessary (two physical disks or more is better)...Vista install, memory install, install all rest once system is stable.........ok I know its a pain but i do it everyday for customers nd its the onlyway to work out the problems



iv only got 2gb in at the moment...well vista is installed now...it has a problem of sestarting...

it just turned off again...when i was in the bios...didnt get to see the temp...but a few seconds before it swirched off it was 21.5


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

all asus MB come with a white block that you mount all you case pins on then hock up to the mb if you used it and if you case has a speacker it should work


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

oh...i have an antec 900...i atached everything to the white block..(that could be attached) so i guess that ok .


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

any ides anyone...plzzz


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

now your really in the crapper  your going to have to strip it down to the basics unplug everything from the psu& the mb Except the cpu fan,the hdd with the op sys,2 stxi ram, vid card....JUST as for the sake of asking did you plug both 4 pin cpu power pulg in the mb??


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

emm i think im gonna have to do that...ehhh...any way...do you mean the 24pin connector and the 8 pin connector....to the mobo...(well i couldent fina a 4 pin connector (2 on top and 2 on the bottom) so i just put an 8 pin connector in ...


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

8 pin in here??? pic


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

yes....could tha be the problem (i took the black thing off)


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

you needed to take the black 'thing' off to plug in 8 pins


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

did you uus the right 8 pin plug pic


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

emmm yes...i had no 4 pin connector...and it came off...so i put an 8 pin in...i think i read it in the mobo guide....or i could have misread it if i have done anything wrong...was it wrong to take it off


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

Frogger said:


> did you uus the right 8 pin plug pic



emm...ya..i uesd the top one


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2008)

THEN your going to have to start back at the basics get back after you re&re the parts


----------



## Azazel (Feb 12, 2008)

ok...i will have to do that tomorrow though...dont have the time at the moment


----------



## Azazel (Feb 14, 2008)

hey i reasembeld all the parts...and im still having the same problem...hmm..


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 14, 2008)

ive just read your system specs - could be bad RAM, power not supplied to needed areas, etc etc. Try searching for a walkthrough of installing all your power supplies cables etc, and after your confident ALL of them are plugged in correctly (please dont forget the CPU fan, spesh with a q6600, could be fatal) and try it again, start from scratch, re format you HDD, etc etc. 

if still no luck, i had a sort of similar problem - i hadnt set my RAM voltages correctly and i kept getting BSOD upon usage, but mainly on boot up. so check your voltages in BIOS, if ok, try running just 2 sticks, if not, vary the sticks you use - could be a knackered unit. 

keep us updated (Y)


----------



## Azazel (Feb 14, 2008)

emm..i tried changin the ram voltage and changeing all the ram...still nothing...i reasembled everything again...still nothing...i changed the cpu cooler to the stock cooler...still nothing.....and i took it some pc dude today...he turned out to be an ediot... .....its been 4 day now...and i did everything i could...i dont know what to do...


----------



## Frogger (Feb 14, 2008)

so with this config
 "down to the basics unplug everything from the psu& the mb Except the cpu fan,the hdd with the op sys,2 stxi ram, vid card."
==same old story 
if you try 1stix of ram with the volts for it set @ 2.0 in dimm slot B1 & try to reboot


----------



## Frogger (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^^ never mind


----------



## Frogger (Feb 14, 2008)

I Hate to say this cause I know it's a pain but Ithink it's time to look at your retailer's return policy ie; 7 day exchange? 30 day exchange? and see about getting another MB.....thats asssuming that you purchased it locally and not online


----------



## Azazel (Feb 14, 2008)

Frogger said:


> I Hate to say this cause I know it's a pain but Ithink it's time to look at your retailer's return policy ie; 7 day exchange? 30 day exchange? and see about getting another MB.....thats asssuming that you purchased it locally and not online



i got it from ebuyer.com.....emm....il check ther policy...


----------

